# The Captain has arrived!



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

WoW...what a 24 hour trip! We got to GA around 1:30 am this morning and checked into the pet friendly Marriott - lessoned learned - pet friendly doesn't mean they allow your pets free - we found out upon check out they kept our $100 deposit. Sheesh, my kids make more of a mess than my dog!! Anyways, nice hotel in Dunwoody if you're ever looking for one...

So we headed to Captain's foster mommy's house - she was absolutely wonderful!!! Here are a couple pics to show you how the reunion went...(Copper has the green plaid collar - Captain is in a black collar, then the UGA collar) Captain is WONDERFUL - a little on the skinny side, but we'll fatten him up in due time...

First meet - checking each other out









Some boy play









Look how soggy Capt's ears are from playing









Now back at Copper's home - the boys together - once Capt fattens up it will be hard to tell them apart 









Copper sharing his food/water like a good brother









Copper introducing his best friend the guinea pig, Spike to Capt









Captain showing off his mad skillz with his new 2legged brother









(the next is NOT for little eyes to see)

The number way we know that the Capt likes Copper....yup....










Thanks again for all your thoughts and well wishes!! The boys are currently trying to bite each others legs going down the hall and you can hear them banging around...!! 

Life is good!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

awww they look so great together!!! congrats on your new boy


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG!!! What wonderful pics- high five dude! (or ten!) I love the pic of the two boys on the ground....just great! BFF!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

how wonderful! they sure do make a beautiful pair! Looks like they get along great!who is the 3rd golden in the last pic?


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks!! I think the Capt wants to be a little more than BFF but Copper is gonna make that line in the sand known soon enough! 

The 3rd golden belongs to the foster mom - she had 2 others! It was like a herd of Goldens!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The Captain and Copper look absolutely great together. I'm sure they will be a great pair and will keep each other entertained for hours on end. I know in Caue and Oaks case the humping has died down a lot in the month they have been together.


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas on how to get Capt over the obsession that Copper has "boy parts"??? He is absolutely obsessed with it...

LOL and his other neat trick...he likes to pee on other dogs...


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

Whew...thanks!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow!! Captain was certainly meant to come to your family! Those are awesome pictures and I'm so happy that everything went to perfectly!!


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition!! Love the pic of the 2 laying side by side - CUTE!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

is Capt neutered and Copper not?


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

No - they both are! The foster mom said he did that to hers also... I guess it's just him..LOL...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Woooooooohooooooooo  AWESOME!!!!
WOW, do they look alike!!!!  Both absolutely handsome!!! Glad you're all home safe and sound


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

running up and down the hall biting legs? sounds like fun!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is one gorgeous boy! I absolutely adore the picture of the high 5. That should be entered in contests! It is sure to win.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was going to sat Capt reminds me of Shadow. The last photo, confirms it! Congrats! 

I know many Best Westerns are dog friendly. Last time I checked it was an additional 25.00 per night?


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Great pics!

Glad to hear that things have gone so well.

Congrats on the new addition!

Best of Luck with the pups...

SJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That was a fast trip and love Capt. He is very handsome and it is hard to tell them apart. I love them laying side by side. They look like twins in that picture. The one with your son doing the high fives is the best. Your son must be in golden heaven with two pups to play with. 
The sniffing the privates should slow down or can hope. 
Bama cant wait to meet the both of them. They will have a blast together.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, Congratulations!!!! I know how much you wanted him an I"m thrilled for you that it worked out!!! Capn' looks and acts a lot like my foster, Mitchell, especially with leg grabbing as a means for play! (although he has peed on the leg of an outside chair, he has yet to pee on other dogs!:uhoh They look absolutely beautiful together! I can certainly tell them apart, though, as Copper has a very mature blockish face and Captains is more refined. 

Let me know how you get weight on him, because Mitch doesn't seem to be gaining much. He may be "designed" to be on the thinner side. Isn't it hard to believe the fabulous dogs that people give up?? Baffles me!! 

Congrats again and we look forward to seeing lots of pics of those two red boys together!! Professional pics, with fake walls and everything!!

Edit:

PS Mister and Mitch take turns humping eachother all day long!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

The one of them two in the floor is great!!!!!! They look like they might like each other. LOL Maybe a little too much.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats, I'm glad you all made it safely. They look beautiful together and I'm sure the "excitement" should settle down soon.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats on you're new edition, the side by side is just precious and the one with you're son, to cute




















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

congratulations of your new boy- both beautiful BOYS - I love the high 5 pic!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

Daisy:

Congratulations!! Boy, do Cooper and Captain look alike.

Looks like they are Best Buddies already!!

I love the High Five Picture in the Kitchen!! That is Priceless!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

*Not for little eyes*

They're just playing football, that's all. He looks like a good Center.


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats!! They were very impressed with you guys at adoptagolden! There is even talk about that fourth pic being in our calender. The Capt and cooper look so happy together.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, they make a great pair of dogs! Nice to see them hitting it off so well, so quickly. I'd bet the 'overly friendly' behavior by Captain will subside once they get the dominance hierarchy sorted out. Congratulations!


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks gotgoldens!! The boys are doing so well together. They both slept in our bed last night - I couldn't move as they had me pinned in laying on the covers. My husband took today off and is home with them and keeps sending me pics from his cell of every little thing they do...lol

I LOVE the high 5 pic - he's such a good dog...and he's a car rider!!! Copper is NOT a car rider - we had to get valium from the Vet for him to go with us to GA and even then he still foamed all over the place, but Capt LOVE being in the truck!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He's gorgeous and they look great together! Copper will love having a playmate.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

wow... they do look very similar!!! There are gonna have sooo much fun together!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Love the "mad skillz" great shot!!! Beautiful dog!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

daisy said:


> I LOVE the high 5 pic - he's such a good dog...and he's a car rider!!! Copper is NOT a car rider - we had to get valium from the Vet for him to go with us to GA and even then he still foamed all over the place, but Capt LOVE being in the truck!!


 
I wonder if Capt will help Copper get over the car issue? Tucker used to get car sick and a bit nervous in the care when we first got him, but the old pro (Shadow) seemed to have taught him it was fun!


----------

